# I adopted a new little guy! (photo heavy)



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

We've been looking for a companion for Mia for awhile now. We kept going to pet stores, looking at Petfinder.com. 

And one day, while he was out at the mall, i get this call and he wants me to come down to see this puppy. :angry: I get there and he's all gung ho about it. I'm not feeling good about it at all. I always seem to get bonded with a pup when we go there, but this time I wasn't "feeling it" and for some reason, i knew there was something waiting for me.

I had to go back home to get my credit card - i signed the papers reluctantly, and i wasn't even out of the mall yet when i almost felt like i was having an anxiety attack (yeah, a little dramatic, i know, but...this is huge to me). i go back, he's out in front of the store, and i tell him we can't do it. instead of him being argumentative, he went along with me, saying i always have a "good sense" about things, and i went in and said no.

We then went to the county shelter and i fell in love with a girl, but she was a mix and shedding hair like crazy (we have allergies) and i had a REALLY hard time leaving her. This was my family's first time going to a shelter and we were all quite traumatized. I cried on the way home, felt like i failed. 

the ladies here are AMAZING. Edie kept me posted on her status and Deb was willing to take her in if i could get her to her. I was ready to go get her when we found out that she was being adopted! :aktion033: I can't tell you what a RELIEF it was to hear!

ok now MY story.... I found him on Petfinder, he was at a rescue with his brother. Ahhhhh...he is the sweetest little guy ever. so CALM and NOTHING phases him.

you can see the difference in his demeanor just from day one until yesterday.

Day one: (Ferris is on the right - Mia, on the left, is not too pleased)










closeup:










and here he is yesterday:





































and here is Mia wondering if she's still the princess....










"see, i can pose, too, and look all pretty....."











sorry about the picture overload, i am just ecstatic about having him. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a happy ending!!! I'm so happy for all!!!! He is adorable!!

I hope Deb filled you in on pet stores and where their puppies come from...puppy mills ... and that buying from a pet store just puts money in to the pockets of the puppy millers. Thank goodness your sixth sense took over.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What wonderful news!!! He looks like he is going to fit in just fine with Princess Mia! You did a great thing going to a shelter to try to find a baby - I am really proud of you. That's where our little guy comes from!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Congratulations! Sounds like it was meant to be. They're both adorable! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh your baby is gorgeous and what a wonderful thing to do~~~Thank you for posting your story!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He sure is a cutiepie :wub: . I'm so glad you rescued that little guy. Congrats on your new baby boy,glad it's all going well.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, he is adorable as can be! Congratulations. It WAS meant to be. Isn't that great how that worked out!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ferris is darling!

I am so glad you didn't buy a puppy from a pet sore. As Sher said, they all come from puppy mills. Supporting pet stores and puppy mills will only perpetuate the suffering.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Ferris is so sweet and adorable looking-you are all going to have so much fun getting to know each other. Good for you for rescuing. One wonderful thing (there are many) about getting a puppy from a rescue is that they can then rescue one more.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ferris is a lucky pup!! He just got the biggest break in his life! You picked him!!
Happy doggie dance!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations! Good choice!!!! Ferris is adorable!!! I wish you all the luck in the world that everything turns out perfectly....which I already know it will, LOL.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

he is a cutie - congratulations


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats, he's so cute, loved the pictures


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Ferris is a doll!! :wub: Congratulations, and kudos for getting a rescue boy!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

ADORABLE!!! Ferris still looks pretty young too!!! Congrats on your new furbaby!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations! He is adorable! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He is really in love with you. He looks so happy with you.

Tina


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats to you! Ferris is too precious! :wub: :wub: Love his face. And your Mia is a little love-bug, too. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aw - Ferris :wub: is a cutie - and I'm so glad you didn't get the one from the pet store!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

he's adorable!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Trusting your instincts always works out....congratulations on your new puppy, who is adorable btw ! Both of them are.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Good for you....adopting a rescue!!! and waht a cutie pie!!! ( Those first photos I looked at and I felt I was looking at my Quincy! )


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

He is so cute! :wub: Congratulations!


----------

